# Misspelling of my name



## Fiendish Astronaut (Feb 13, 2008)

A major label has used my image in the centre fold of a band's new album sleeve. I got paid for it and I'm excited about it. I saw a preview copy of the album today and I'm credited of course - but they spelled my surname wrong! I contacted the label and my contact there was extremely apologetic and tells me that the initial print run was 100k but all subsequent runs will have it corrected. (She thinks at least another 900k)

Okay, annoying - but more of a blow is that it is great promotion. The misspelt name isn't a common one so may not be too difficult to get ontop Google, but does anyone have any ideas what I can do to direct anyone who Google's my name to the right place effectively and quickly? The album's out on Monday!

I don't want to make too much of a fuss with the label - as I would obviously like to deal with them again!


Any good advice? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow, congrats on having your pic used!!!! "Excited" is probably too much of an understatement of what you're feeling on seeing it.

Hmmm, can you create a website with the misspelled version of the name, and have an announcement on the first page that if the searcher is looking for (ben-yakobi, the photographer), go to (ben-yacobi.com). Then make sure the pic is prominent on both sites, so they don't think someone is trying to scam them into going to the wrong site


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 13, 2008)

If you are worried about people having a hard time finding  your web site, you could register a domain name with the wrong spelling, and just have it redirect to your site.


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 13, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> If you are worried about people having a hard time finding  your web site, you could register a domain name with the wrong spelling, and just have it redirect to your site.



Thats what I was thinking.


----------



## Fiendish Astronaut (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks - but that won't necessarily return in a search engine. Been doing a lot of research onto learning hoe to imrove search results. Might do a holding page with a note how to get to my proper page. Thanks for the feedback. And yes it is exciting! Be better if I was credited properly though... :-(


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 13, 2008)

If I has a dollar for every misspelled name on a CD/album jacket...I'd be one rich dude.


----------



## Fiendish Astronaut (Feb 13, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> If I has a dollar for every misspelled name on a CD/album jacket...I'd be one rich dude.



I'd have a dollar. Now make that a dollar for every print made - THEN I'd be rich!


----------



## logan9967 (Feb 13, 2008)

change you name to the incorrect spelling?? seems like people like it better


----------



## astrostu (Feb 13, 2008)

You could include a note on your website that's something like, "I got this sweet contract with my photo being used [here].  Unfortunately, they spelled my name wrong as "[name]."  I've contacted them and they'll fix it for future runs."

That text will be picked up by Google and so that spelling will then direct to your site.


----------



## Fiendish Astronaut (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I bought the alternative site with a redirecting but on it.
 Putting a note on the main page does not fit in with the mood of my website but it's a good idea and I would use it if I had a slightly different style to the page. Might put something on my blog though...


----------



## KristinaS (Feb 14, 2008)

Unrelated to this thread, I checked out your Web page and I really like your work.


----------



## DSLR noob (Feb 14, 2008)

If you are familiar with metadata, then add the incorrect name in the metadata of your site, it'll improve google search results.


----------



## Fiendish Astronaut (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks Kristina! 

And here's the new alternative site: http://www.ben-yakobi.com/

...with the picture used in the album - funny, I really don't think it's anywhere close to my best work I did during those three days at the site. I almost binned it! But I'm not grumbling. And I'll try out that metadata thing. I'm not 100% sure what it is but I have an idea and I know a man who does will know. 

I sourced a very good doc from my work detailing how to improve search results so will get round to posting a summary of that up at some point (I can't share the doc). It's common sense stuff, but I'm sure some people will find it useful...


----------



## abraxas (Feb 14, 2008)

<title>Your Name</title>
<META name="description" content="Description of site - Possibly put a misspelling here">
<META name="keywords" content="Yuor, nmae, etc,">


----------



## craig (Feb 14, 2008)

Big up on the shot! Quality work on the website!!! 

Bummer for sure. Keep in mind that the using the work as a tear sheet will go further than a google search. I am a firm believer that hitting the pavement will get you more work then anything else.

Love & Bass


----------



## Fiendish Astronaut (Feb 17, 2008)

Hmm, I thought I'd learned about search engines but obviously not. My new page http://www.ben-yakobi.com doesn't appear anywhere on searches when you put in "Ben Yakobi". Yet, for instance, this thread does!

Bah.

Thanks for all the help and encouragement anyway.


----------

